# Sigma Announces Mount Conversion Service



## Canon Rumors Guy (Aug 1, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/08/sigma-announces-mount-coversion-service/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/08/sigma-announces-mount-coversion-service/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><b>RONKONKOMA, N.Y., – Aug. 1, 2013</b> - Sigma Corporation of America, a leading researcher, developer, manufacturer and service provider of some of the world’s most impressive lines of lenses, cameras and flashes, today announced a revolutionary new, fee-based service that will enable the company’s Global Vision lens owners to change their lens mounts for use on different camera systems.</p>
<p>Starting Sept. 2, Global Vision lens owners can request the Mount Conversion Service to convert their current Sport, Contemporary or Art DSLR lenses to their choice of a Sigma, Sony, Pentax, Nikon or Canon mount. Global Vision category lenses for mirrorless interchangeable lens cameras (MILCs) can be updated to either a micro four thirds (MFT) or Sony E- mount.</p>
<p>In addition to the announcement of the industry’s first Mount Conversion Service, Sigma is also extending the warranty on all of its products – including cameras, lenses and flashes purchased on or after July 1, 2013 – to four years. Previously, warranties varied by product. This enhanced product protection provides Sigma’s customers with more consistency and improved service.</p>
<p>“Professionals and amateurs alike are taking advantage of the many affordable camera options in today’s market; they’re updating their camera bags and exploring new systems and brands,” said Mark Amir-Hamzeh, president of Sigma Corporation of America. “When photographers purchase a lens, it’s often a significant, financial and artistic commitment – and we believe that investment should last a lifetime. Our new Mount Conversion Service and extended warranty are intended to help Sigma users get more enjoyment from our products, regardless of how their approach to photography changes overtime.”</p>
<p>The Mount Conversion Service is limited to all of Sigma’s Global Vision lenses. Current, applicable full-frame lenses include the 120-300mm F2.8 DG OS Sport and 35mm F1.4 DG Art; APS-C crop sensor lenses include the 30mm F1.4 DC HSM Art, 17-70mm F2.8-4 DC OS Macro Contemporary and 18-35mm F1.8 DC Art; and MILC lenses include the 19mm F2.8 DN Art, 30mm F2.8 DN Art and 60mm F2.8 DN Art. Lenses can be converted to any mount of a photographer’s choosing, as long as Sigma has released that product in the requested mount.</p>
<p>Cost of the conversion will range between $80 to $250, plus shipping costs, depending on the focal length of the lens. All lenses will be shipped to Sigma’s US subsidiary in New York, and updated, calibrated and optimized for the new camera system at Sigma’s factory in Aizu, Japan. All lenses that undergo the Mount Conversion Service will be covered under warranty for six months following the update. Teleconverters, USB Docks and other accessories are not eligible for the service.</p>
<p>To request the Mount Conversion Service, please visit your local Sigma subsidiary. Customers in the United States should visit <a href="http://www.sigmaphoto.com/" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">www.sigmaphoto.com</a>.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Don Haines (Aug 1, 2013)

A good idea! Reminds me of the Tamron Adapt-all lenses....


----------



## adhocphotographer (Aug 1, 2013)

Why not... seems like a good idea to me!


----------



## miejoe (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm impressed that they were able to design their Global Vision lenses in a way that allows mount changes in a cost-effective way. They must have installed common circuitry and algorithms into all of the mounts and just change a pin or a setting to tell the lens which mode to use.

This is something I've seen people asking for on forums for awhile, especially since Sigma started releasing DSLRs. They should provide the service for free (offer to convert all of the purchaser's Sigma lenses to Sigma mounts) if you buy a Sigma SD1 or future DSLR.

This might actually make sigma lenses more attractive than 1st party lenses for people who are worried about getting locked into a system. If you're a landscape photographer shooting with a D800 until canon comes out with something to match, just buy Sigma lenses and you can always have their mounts changed. On the other hand, the cost to do this might be comparable to just flipping them on the used market.


----------



## RomainF (Aug 1, 2013)

a don't get it. The revolution is coming ? You can change your Sigma lenses with a canon-mount to a nikon-mount ? What's so exciting about this ? 
Lot of craftsmen were able to do this for years now, for about the same price. 
Do you often need to change your lens from a Canon camera to a Pentax one ? Am i the only one who feel skeptical and disappointed ? I've been told that an insane news was coming from Sigma and....this is it....? 

How many of you really use, daily, different camera systems....? Seriously. 
Well, i greet Sigma for the innovative service they provide now, it *may be very interesting for a few of us, but this definitely ain't the "revolution" i was expecting.
*
Moreover, if you have to pay 250$ (is it gonna be 190 or 250€ ?) to change your mount, send it to Sigma and pay the shipping fees, wouldn't it be faster and really cheaper to sell your x-mounted Sigma lens to buy the same used lens but y-mounted ?


----------



## JR (Aug 1, 2013)

Very smart move


----------



## 2n10 (Aug 1, 2013)

I think this is a very wise move. If someone changes systems they do not need to buy new lenses just change the mount. Also would be good for folks who have multiple systems and want to have a lens change for use on that system.

I like the change to the warranty period also.


----------



## RomainF (Aug 1, 2013)

Prices and concerned lenses :
Catégorie 1 (19mm F2,8, 30mm F2,8, 60mm F2,8 "A" DN pour hybrides) : 100 € 
Catégorie 2 : (30mm F1,4 "A", 35mm F1,4 "A", 17-70mm F2,8-4 OS "C", 18-35mm F1.8 "A") : 200 € 
Catégorie 3 : (120-300mm F2.8 OS "S") : 325 €

They need about two weeks once the lens is arrived to the japanese factory. 

Is does not and will not concern the 1,4x and 2x. 


The real, good news, is about the extended warranty. Great move Siggy.


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Aug 1, 2013)

My guess is Sigma is expecting to introduce some very good DSLR in next three year's time. But meanwhile they want their current wonderful line of lenses to proliferate (at least among the amateurs and cash strapped enthusiasts). So that when finally their great camera comes in some can be tempted to change over to Sigma. Sigma (my guess) does not even want people to change from Canon to Nikon or Nikon to Pentax. But rather they are wishing that people will changefrom Canon, Nikon, Pentax (users of those cameras who bought Sigma lenses, not those who all use only their own manufacturer's costly lenses) all to Sigma (when the expected future great Sigma camera comes into picture). Meanwhile is some Canon users with Sigma lenses change over to Niikon (or the other way round) that does not really matter to them.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 1, 2013)

miejoe said:


> This might actually make sigma lenses more attractive than 1st party lenses for people who are worried about getting locked into a system.



This is clearly what they're aiming for; let the camera manufacturers provide the bodies BUT Sigma will be the lens of choice!

Sigma is going premium by possibly even surpassing OEM.


----------



## weixing (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi,
The better way is to make all their lens having the longest flange focal distance of all major brand interchangeable lens camera and a standard common interface. Then make adapter that will convert the brand lens control signal and info signal to their common interface and also act as spacer to provide the correct flange focal distance. 

This way, if the I shoot with Canon DSLR, I get the Canon adapter and if I want to shoot with Nikon DSLR, I just get the Nikon adapter... plug and shoot.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Famateur (Aug 2, 2013)

> Global Vision category lenses for mirrorless interchangeable lens cameras (MILCs) can be updated...



For the sake of their acronym, I'm glad they went with _cameras _and not _format_.  :-X


----------

